# MAC Contact and Ordering Info - Pro and Regular Lines



## MAC_Whore (Oct 31, 2007)

*STORE LOCATOR*​
Click here for a link to the MAC store locator.   You will find the store locator in the lower left side of the page, in the "Find a Store or Event" field.



*MACCOSMETICS.COM CUSTOMER SERVICE*​
*Tel:* 1.800.588.0070 - US questions for website orders and site questions.

*Tel:* 1.800.387.6707 - Canada questions for website orders and site questions.

*email:* For issues related to your order, account, website, product availability or concerns, M·A·C stores or other general questions or comments. MAC will answer your email will be answered within 24 hours. To email and artist, click here.



*EMAIL AN ARTIST FOR ADVICE*​
*email:* Email MAC's online M·A·C makeup experts for makeup advice, application tips, shade matching advice and more. To email an artist, click here.



*LIVE CHAT*​
Click the below link to initiate a Live Chat with a MAC artist for advice: MAC Live Chat
(Please note that this service is availabe from 10am to 10pm EST, Mon-Fri only)



*GLOBAL CUSTOMER RELATIONS*​
Global Customer Relations may be able to help you when parter counters (i.e. Nordstrom, Macys), free-standing MAC stores or Live Chat cannot.  Global Customer Relations has access to more in-depth info on products, ingredients, and other MAC issues.

This department can be reached via phone at 1-800-387-6707, (choose option #7) between the hours of 9am-5pm (EST) Monday-Thursday and 10am-5pm (EST) Fridays or via email at:
[email protected].



*GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN PROGRAM*​
For assistance with locating a M·A·C product that has been discontinued, contact the MAC Corporate Headquarters via telephone at *1.800.216.7173 *between 9am and 5pm EST, Monday through Friday and ask to speak with a Gone But Not Forgotten Representative.



*PRO PRODUCTS AND MEMBERSHIPS*​
*Ordering*

*Tel:* You can order Pro products from this number with or without a Pro card.  In other words, you *DO NOT* need to be a Pro member to order from this number: *1.800.387.6707*

Additionally, you can click here for a link to the MAC store locator and make a phone order for pro and regular products from any store listed as "Pro Products Available."

*Pro Membership*

For Membership status or renewal questions, email M·A·C PRO Membership. 

*Tel:* 1.800.387.6707 ext. 2427 

*Order Inquiries*

*Tel:* 1.800.866.6464 -US orders and site questions.

*Tel:* 1.800.387.6707 ext 8555 - Canadian orders.

*email:* US orders and site questions, click here.

*General Pro site Inquiries:*

*email:* Click here



*ON-LINE ORDERING SITES*​
MAC Cosmetics: To include the US, APOs, American Samoa, Marshall Islands, Northern Mariana Islands, Palau, US Virgin Islands, Guam and Federated States of Micronesia. 

Additionally: The Country Chooser option at the bottom of this page will link you to MAC sites for : UK, Canada, Japan, Australia, China, France, Germany, Korea and Spain. 

Nordstrom: Ships to the US, APOs, Puerto Rico, American Samoa, Marshall Islands, Palau, US Virgin Islands and Guam.  Some restrictions apply.  They do not accept international orders at this time. 

Macy's: Ships to the US, APOs, Puerto Rico, American Samoa, Marshall Islands, Palau, US Virgin Islands and Guam.  Some restrictions apply.  They do not accept international orders at this time. 

Bloomingdale's: Ships to the US, APO's, Puerto Rico, American Samoa, Marshall Islands, Palau, US Virgin Islands, and Guam. Some restrictions apply.  They do not accept international orders at this time. 

Dillards.com: Ships to the U.S., APOs/FPOs


*If you find any errors, omissions or have updates to this info, please PM MAC_Whore.  Thanks!*


----------

